

BlackBerry acquires Israel’s WatchDox, to open R&D center in Israel - krinat
http://www.geektime.com/2015/04/21/exclusive-blackberry-acquires-israels-watchdox-to-open-rd-center-in-israel/

======
ilhackernews
This makes a lot of sense on Blackberry's side, making their enterprise
security offering stronger and utilizing their strong advantage in the field,
but does that mean they'll become an enterprise software company?

------
pinzlert
Reading the headline I automatically thought that BackBerry was finally
acquired. My brain is waiting for that news :)

